# Left Eye Dominant



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

A few weeks ago while shooting at the range, the conversation came up of who was what eye dominant. I did the simple test, and to my surprise, I supposedly see better through the left. I have never shot a gun, cross-bow, or even handgun from the left side. Even though uncomfortable, it seemed so much easier and quicker to place the cross hairs on the bullseye. Has anyone else been through this? I may actually try to start shooting this way in the future, the biggest problem is the gun just doesn't want to come up as second nature with everything opposite. Any opinion's or suggestions? Makes me wonder if my life could have been different for years. I might have been coming out of the bullpen as a lefty for the Tribe or just slicing my way through those dog leg lefts.
________
Chevrolet kalos


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I shoot with both eyes open, so I need my dominate (right) eye on sights.
With one eye closed I don't think using either eye would make any difference.
...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not sure but i think he was referring to shooting with both open and shooting left handed made target aquisition easier,being left eye dominant.but as you said,one shut makes no difference.that's how i've always shot because i'm also a righty with a dominant left eye.never could "retrain" my eyes 
it does make things tougher,but i overcame and became very good at snap shooting


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input, when I said everything felt opposite, I was referring to shooting left handed. I have always shot right handed but always close 1 eye when looking through a scope, both eyes open without a scope. It is just the way I've always done it. I am by no means a master marksman, possibly because I only shoot at a range a few times, or maybe shooting left handed may improve things. I am looking a gun club since I have moved out this way taking new members. I have never participated in shooting trap, turkey shoots, and other such things, but would like to learn. Does anyone know of any clubs in the Randolph Township / Mogadore area that take new members? I am an interested Outdoors man just getting his feet wet when it comes to shooting and hunting.
________
FORD GYRON SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I shoot left handed, right eye dominant, I feel your pain. I discovered it twenty-some years ago and tried to switch to shooting right handed. I did fine at the range shooting rifles but when I tried to rabbit or bird hunt the gun just jumped up to my left shoulder. I could not change. I just live with it, it really has not been much of a problem. Shooting a bow with sights was a test of patience but I have found a way, I shoot with my head on the wrong side of the string. My buddies after almost 15 years still laugh at my shooting form.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I wear glasses and put a piece of scotch tape on the left dominant eye lens and it forces my right eye to take over and be the dominant eye. It works great for dove/ rabbit hunting.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Big J Lav - this comes up all the time. I was trained to shoot right handed with my right eye by age 5, so that's how I shoot. I'm a pretty good shot that way and have 0 problems making good shots on both targets and game.
I am left eye dominant and learned about this when I befriended a GREAT shooter who shot professionally - he even shot on the US Army Olympic Pistol team during the Vietnam era.

The opinion of both him and a few other semi-professional shooters is that if you are not having any problems - DO NOT change. I am just a hunter and part time range shooter - I ain't trying out for the Olympic rifle team.

If you plan to compete seriously in a shooting sport - you should consider changing eyes and re-training yourself to shoot from the opposite position.
I know the Camp Perry 2 day rifle program takes this stance also and if you attend the program they will NOT change you up, but rather train you on your less dominant eye.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know too much about the subject but I was looking at fiber optic sights for my shotgun and saw something about this. I googled "fiber optic sights" and the first or second selection talked about this in a video. I think it was Hi-Vis sights or Tru-glo. If interested just click on the first few and there is a video. If you can't find it pm me and Ill post the link.


----------

